# Wallcover on a boat



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Just got done looking at job on a 40+ ' boat. Needs new com wall cover completely. Looking for some advice besides run away. From the boat manufacture it was contact cement glue on. I can see doing some of trim this way but not all of it. Need ideas on how to deal with the old glue. What glue to use. And anything else you can think of besides good luck
David


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

David,


Peter Fine in the Fort Lauderdale area does many boats. It's his forte.

http://www.wallcoveringinstallerfl.com/

I wouldn't be surprised if he would be willing to share his thoughts. He's very knowledgeable in this area. I think if you use my name he might not totally ignore you :whistling2:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Just a follow up. After talking with Peter I decided to run from it. I am going through enough hell right now that I don't need a hell project
David


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Has to be a hefty upcharge for a boat.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Has to be a hefty upcharge for a boat.


VERY hefty from what Pete has written.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Just a follow up. After talking with Peter I decided to run from it. I am going through enough hell right now that I don't need a hell project
> David


YUP, it's a niche. Pete seems to fill it very well. God bless him.


----------

